# Western Digitals SUCK!!!



## kenkickr (Aug 1, 2008)

*Problems with HD's Failing on Marvell Raid but fine as IDE drives*

Another Raptor of mine bites the dust!  Last night and this morning I was getting random crashes in games or BSOD just sitting on the desktop trying to watch some highlights of the Cubbies.  Ran test this morning on HD and it stopped responding due to to many sector errors.  I can't believe my Seagate 500, that's been around for about two years, is still strong and this is now two Raptor X's that have failed me in almost a year.  I think once I get the RMA done I'm sellin them, this is pitiful!!


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Aug 1, 2008)

ive refused to buy them for a long time now, their loud and unreliable (well i can say this for all the 3.5" aaks models, even the new eco green ones that are now out (the 1tb) are awefull seen heaps of them fail already.
i think seagate are hit and miss, sometimes your unlucky and can get a dud, but its highly unlikely to happen, when u buy one, if u sector check it and it gets through w/o problems, and if its cool and quiet, it'l last for a good amoun_t_ of time (provided you treat it with care).
i may sound massivly bias here, but hey, its a bias from direct experience with owning and working with these brands.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 1, 2008)

I've dealt with seagate and WD.  Out of all drives, I've had the worst luck with Seagate (3 drives out of 4 failing).  WD, I've had one out of 10 drives fail.

It's all based on luck as far as I can tell - I have yet to see any real failure rate statistics per brand.

Anyway, sorry for your loss (bows head and prays the bits are in heaven)


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 1, 2008)

I never had anything bad happen to my old WD drives but my Seagates are WAY faster, smaller and run alot cooler. I got 3 80gigs and a 250gig Seagate and ive used 2 250gb's of the same model as mine in two rigs for other people and 1 80gb. The 250gb/80gb 7200.10rpm's are fast and incredibly reliable.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Aug 1, 2008)

I hear ya! I've had good luck with most every WD EXCEPT the Raptors....

Sorry to hear you're dealing with this..


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm backing up now so I can format them, their in a Raid 0, and figure out which one is bad.  I wish I could send them both in and get a Velocaraptor.


----------



## psyko12 (Aug 1, 2008)

Haven't had bad luck with em... As of typing this post now, I'm ordering a WD drive... heh hope I wont get some issues when they get delivered here... Sorry to hear that man...


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 1, 2008)

all my Seagate drives have died rather quickly, can't say the same for my WDs though.  Its pot luck imho.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> all my Seagate drives have died rather quickly, can't say the same for my WDs though.  Its pot luck imho.



i've had it backwards to that, WD's dying all over the place, never a failed seagate to be found.

then again, i've also found samsung to be quieter and faster than all my seagates... seriously, play russian roulette. its about as good a way of choosing a brand as any other.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 1, 2008)

I was just stating this cause 3 days after I bought my first Raptor it died completely...no response from the drive and caused the system to hang @ the bios.  I'm not sure which one has failed me now since Lifeguard just sees them as one drive but I'm going to find out dammit!  In the last 10years I can remember I've had about 50/50 success rate with WD and a 100% success rate with Seagate.  Maybe if I can get a good price for these raptors I can try out some Samsung F1 Raid action.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 1, 2008)

I've never had an HDD fail on me recently, Seagates primarily and my most recent the WD. Great drives, perform like they should...but I knew to stay away from raptors after watching some friends have failures with them repeatedly...those performance drives are more of a risk,which I suppose really must suck...maybe the new Velociraptors are decent?

Dunno, the 640WD is fast enough for me and way roomier for the $100 I paid!


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 1, 2008)

Actually, I've looked at those drives but I think I'm going to check through work on either two Seagate 750's or Samsung 750's.  Maybe I'll feel brave in a couple years to try WD again but for now they've burned me pretty good.


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 1, 2008)

ouch...that sucks...Seagate's are alright...we've had 2 die on us though

and go Cubbies  they owned the Brewers


----------



## deathbyburk (Aug 1, 2008)

I have had every drive brand including WDs fail, my raptors tho have never let me down the only HD I will ever buy or recommend!  Sorry for your bad luck


----------



## AsRock (Aug 1, 2008)

WD's or Seagate's have been good for me in fact i still have a Seagate when they had a earth wire lol. i've had  my fair share of both if for me or building a system for some one else.

I thought i had a faulty drive a week ago but it was due too SATA cable(s) died ^^.  So replaced the cables with the ones that come with the ASUS and ABIT mobo's and they work 100% now.  The drives worked perfect on there own.

Still looking for good quality SATA cables which are 18" at least but not found a replacement yet.


Sounds like your having some bad luck and never had a failed WD drive all though i did get one with a loose PCB back when they were making 850MB drives.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 1, 2008)

I've found it really depends on the drive batch, at work I've had ton of wd 400GB's have bad sectors and refuse to transfer files. seagates the older 300gb's can give some issues. both of the 500gb variants run fine as well as the samsung 500's and wd 320's and seagate 750's. 

as for raptor x's I've only got one so it's hard to tell mine has been running perfect since I got it 2 years ago. my older raptor 36.7's are also runiing perfect (though trying to raid them is a pain) 

I think Mussels is right it's the luck of the draw here. all in all I've had more hardrives fail from seagate, WD, samsung, and maxtor than I've had all other types of components combined fail. (did that come out right?) so the hard drive business really needs to get on the ball and increase quality. cause right now it suxxors.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 1, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> I've found it really depends on the drive batch, at work I've had ton of wd 400GB's have bad sectors and refuse to transfer files. seagates the older 300gb's can give some issues. both of the 500gb variants run fine as well as the samsung 500's and wd 320's and seagate 750's.
> 
> as for raptor x's I've only got one so it's hard to tell mine has been running perfect since I got it 2 years ago. my older raptor 36.7's are also runiing perfect (though trying to raid them is a pain)
> 
> I think Mussels is right it's the luck of the draw here. all in all I've had more hardrives fail from seagate, WD, samsung, and maxtor than I've had all other types of components combined fail. (did that come out right?) so the hard drive business really needs to get on the ball and increase quality. cause right now it suxxors.



The problem with HD's is they are more physical then any component in a system.  That's why Solid State Drives are here, to get rid of the physical task of the HD which in turn should decrease heat and not make the HD the bottleneck of most modern systems due to the physical limitation of the current HD.


----------



## intel igent (Aug 1, 2008)

i myself have never had a problem with ANY wd drive's, maxxtor + seagate well that's a different story.....


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 1, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> ouch...that sucks...Seagate's are alright...we've had 2 die on us though
> 
> and go Cubbies  they owned the Brewers



Damn straight they owned the Brew Crew, I should say the cubs could be called the Broom crew after that sweep!


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 1, 2008)

Ironically, GOOGLE performed a study on hard drive failure rates, and found that LOWER temperatures increased the failure rate more than HIGHER temperatures!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6376021.stm

http://labs.google.com/papers/disk_failures.pdf

Some more interesting reads:

http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9012066

Couldn't find anything "Brand Specific"


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 1, 2008)

Good find.  I find that pretty interesting!


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 1, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Good find.  I find that pretty interesting!



No shit, huh?  Counter to just about everything we've read or presumed!


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 1, 2008)

Maybe it has something to do with the bearings? Warmer so more fluid oil in motor.

Either that or MF's have designed them to work in a hot computer case cus most people and joe bloggs dont worry about case airflow.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 1, 2008)

i hate western dig with the last breath in my body


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 1, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the bearings? Warmer so more fluid oil in motor.
> 
> Either that or MF's have designed them to work in a hot computer case cus most people and joe bloggs dont worry about case airflow.



Was noodling the same thing - viscosity must have something to do with it.

^ lol FBi. Don't hold back.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2008)

i hated WD, but got my raptor because i figured an industrial grade drive would be more reliable.

well... seems not.


----------



## intel igent (Aug 1, 2008)

Sasqui said:


> Ironically, GOOGLE performed a study on hard drive failure rates, and found that LOWER temperatures increased the failure rate more than HIGHER temperatures!
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6376021.stm
> 
> ...



good link's, these were previously posted in a raptor thread IIRC (i think it was dan or bta that posted them originally) if you do a search you'll prolly find the thread and it has quite a bit of info in it as well.

HDD's are designed to work in a temp range, too much or too little = trouble

for the record i've had my raptor in my rig (which is pretty much 24/7) for almost 5yrs without a hitch.....


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 1, 2008)

Just finished Western Digital Datalifeguard Diag 5.04 scan on both drives and they pass quick and extended test!?  Earlier when I was at home the WD Win Diagnostic utility said to many sector errors when they were in a RAID 0.  I'm now trying Seagates utility to see if that finds anything.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2008)

perhaps the problem was related to the RAID array - the raid controller could be bad, power cable, data cable, etc.
hell a faulty stick of ram in the system could have simply caused the tests to error out.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> perhaps the problem was related to the RAID array - the raid controller could be bad, power cable, data cable, etc.
> hell a faulty stick of ram in the system could have simply caused the tests to error out.



SATA cable for me cables made by OKGear and dam talk about headaches.  All though it could be length involved as they were 36" cables.  As soon one or more drives had to do some thing more intensive than loading windows drives would fall out of the raid and rejoin.  Then of course IMSC had to check them all taking any were from 1 hour to 16h..


Good ol EGG refunded most of the cables for me keep or throw away lol.  There good for single drives but thats it.


----------



## MAXLD (Aug 1, 2008)

I just sent two WD's today to RMA. One 2500YS and one 3200YS (RE2, Enterprise). Both from 2006.
The 2500YS had 25 bad sectors on surface and the 3200YS had 1. Also, the 3200YS could pass HD Sentinel's "Short" or "Extended Self-Test". I bought a 6400AAKS to replace them until the RMA is resolved. Hope it lasts more than both YS.

I have a old Seagate 160GB 7200.7 Sata1 HDD... I can't even remember in what year I bought him, but it only has 1 bad sector until now. Only use it for Steam backups.

I also have a Seagate 500GB 7200.10 and is the hottest HDD I have. :shadedshu The most efficient and fresh is the Samsung SpinPoint F1 1TB.


----------



## timta2 (Aug 1, 2008)

I had to stop buying WD drives when 3 of them within a short period of time started "screaming" (bearings shot). That was in the early '00s. The truth of the matter is that hard drives are a lot more reliable now than they were in the '80s and '90s and regardless of brand I think the chances for failure are about the same (well except those DeathStars).


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 1, 2008)

All the HDD's I have are owned are WD and haven't had one of them die on me yet. . .cross fingers.

My brother on the other hand owns a 500GB  WD with 32mb cache used as storage and has had it fail on him once.
Also after a while it will power off itself and you can actually hear the HDD wind down if it hasn't been in use for a while.
His seagates do not do this though.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> perhaps the problem was related to the RAID array - the raid controller could be bad, power cable, data cable, etc.
> hell a faulty stick of ram in the system could have simply caused the tests to error out.



I disabled the Array and testing them on the Marvell controller in IDE mode.  Once they are done testing with the Seagate Tool I'm Windows Memtest and Memtest 86 the ram(6gb is going to take a looooonnnnnngggggg time).


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> (6gb is going to take a looooonnnnnngggggg time).



ohh i know. oh how i know...


----------



## flashstar (Aug 1, 2008)

I've ever only had 1 drive die on me and that was a WD in a Dell Dimension 4600. I mostly buy Hitachi and Seagate, but I've never had any of these drives fail and I've bought around 20 of varying sizes.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 1, 2008)

I've owned Seagate, Qauntum, Maxtor and WD drives, all have been brilliant. However, I have ALWAYS said that WD raptors suck, your asking for trouble if you buy one.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 1, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> I've owned Seagate, Qauntum, Maxtor and WD drives, all have been brilliant. However, I have ALWAYS said that WD raptors suck, your asking for trouble if you buy one.



Qauntum ( Fireball ) now you talking sweet HDD's  shame they were brought out many years ago never bothered since then.


----------



## acperience7 (Aug 1, 2008)

I've only ever had a couple of HDD's but my Seagate my Desktop has been running strong for over 4 years now (It'll be 5 in December hopefully) with daily and heavy use. I'll have to see how the WD in myPS3 holds out, but so far so good. With the experience I've had with my Seagate they'll be my first choice in future HDD purchases.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 1, 2008)

Problem #1 - Its a Raptor X, those are junk in comparrison, get a standard Raptor.
Problem #2 - It's in raid, are you sure its not your raid controller?
Problem #3 - Make sure they have good cooling, they are cooled very well in servers where they were built to be put to the test, and also due to that they also get replaced by a lot of companies every 5 years or so to make sure they don't have failures..

I have 4 Raptor 147s in stripe with good cooling since about a month after their release in a DVR secuirty system, which means constant writes/rewrites, complete rewrite of the drive on average weekly, and they are still reporting perfect. I have 2 more in another machine of mine, going on 2 years now completely perfect. I have seen 1 fail personally, but many Raptor X's fail back to back.


----------



## MadClown (Aug 1, 2008)

how does one cause a drive to fail?  ever since the beginning of time ive never had one fail on me, well i think a 8 GB maxtor failed, but it prolly was in a comp i never used


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2008)

I would check your RAID setup, or any enviromental variables that may be affecting your drives.  You may just be unlucky though.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 1, 2008)

I tested all the drives with the Marvell Raid set to IDE and both raptors tested fine with the WD and Seagate tools(also tested my Seagate just to make sure).  I didn't test with Windows Memory Diagnostic cause it said it couldn't address all of my ram so testing with Memtest86 right now and so far so good.  I think I'll setup the array with the ATI controller and see what that does.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 1, 2008)

I've owned primarily Maxtor, and had 2 fail, out of about 10. Seagate, every one has failed, only had 2 though.

And WD....well, when they wern't corrupting my data they were screeching something awful.


----------



## intel igent (Aug 1, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> I tested all the drives with the Marvell Raid set to IDE and both raptors tested fine with the WD and Seagate tools(also tested my Seagate just to make sure).  I didn't test with Windows Memory Diagnostic cause it said it couldn't address all of my ram so testing with Memtest86 right now and so far so good.  I think I'll setup the array with the ATI controller and see what that does.



maybe you should change the thread title seeing as they don't "suck" and work.

just a thought because it is VERY misleading......


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, I've thought that for awhile.  I'll changy now.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 1, 2008)

I changed it but it still has the original title when I went to the main TPU page.


----------



## intel igent (Aug 1, 2008)

you may have to ask a mod to change the title for you......


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 2, 2008)

intel igent said:


> maybe you should change the thread title seeing as they don't "suck" and work.
> 
> just a thought because it is VERY misleading......



Ahhh... keep the controversy going.  And kenkickr - you are lucky to be here


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 2, 2008)

What do you mean by,"I'm lucky to be here?"


----------



## Wile E (Aug 2, 2008)

The only drives I've ever had a problem with are Maxtors. I've never had one last more than 1.5yrs.

I still have 3 of the very first 80GB WD IDE drives running in various machines around here. Also have a few Samsung, bunch of Seagates, and 1 Hitachi.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Aug 2, 2008)

My family which has been in the local custom computer building business for 2 generations now (starting out making custom 486s for cheap ) has been using WD and only had one return, only to open the case and find a microphone stored inside lying under the drive. Magnets+HD=dumb.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2008)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> My family which has been in the local custom computer building business for 2 generations now (starting out making custom 486s for cheap ) has been using WD and only had one return, only to open the case and find a microphone stored inside lying under the drive. Magnets+HD=dumb.



my dads old PC business, he had fridge magnets. he used to keep them on the metal of the drive rails, so that they were visible from outside the case.. often he literally stuck them to the hard drives.

you can see why i learned to fix things.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah.

All I know is WD has worked for my family computers and the computers we've built for others for over 10 years. Exceptional quality and value.

Seagate has 32mb cache drives now though, how significant of a speed increase is this over 16mb?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Aug 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> my dads old PC business, he had fridge magnets. he used to keep them on the metal of the drive rails, so that they were visible from outside the case.. often he literally stuck them to the hard drives.
> 
> you can see why i learned to fix things.



 Have to laugh at that one! When I first went to where I currently work, the first desktop I had there used to do all kinds of weird things. I had the IT folks out 3 or 4 times because we cannot touch the computers there without getting in deep doo-doo. Finally one day I got fed up, crawled under the desk and pulled the puter out to have a look. On the other side of the Pc were literally like 50 magnets all over the side of the case from the worker before me. Everything from Dominos magnets to just BS magnets. I called IT and demanded a new puter. Me and the IT guy who responded to the call still laugh about that today!


----------



## Steevo (Aug 2, 2008)

Google did find one brand died more often than others, but didn't release that brand in the study. 


Out of hundreds of harddrives I have had two failed Maxtors and one Seagate, WD drives I have seen dead by the dozens.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 2, 2008)

I guess the unnamed brand is maxtor,i have had a couple die myself and a few mates have had maxtors die,they have been bought by seagate though so things may improve.

Does anyone know who actually makes the excelstor drives? are they reliable over a long period?


----------



## regan1985 (Aug 2, 2008)

ive had 3wd drives bust on me and i would never buy one again not even a raptor so far touch wood my samsungs have not let me down after 2 and a bit years


----------



## AsRock (Aug 2, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> I guess the unnamed brand is maxtor,i have had a couple die myself and a few mates have had maxtors die,they have been bought by seagate though so things may improve.
> 
> Does anyone know who actually makes the excelstor drives? are they reliable over a long period?



Them selfs ?..
http://www.excelstor.com/en/intro.asp

Or even Hitachi as they have links to hitachi's website ?.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 2, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Them selfs ?..
> http://www.excelstor.com/en/intro.asp
> 
> Or even Hitachi as they have links to hitachi's website ?.



Never had a western digital drive fail on me out of like 10. Only sent one back because it was way to loud, the rest of the them run near silent. I have had a seagate fail on me before though.


----------



## bugmenot (Aug 3, 2008)

It's time to switch to SSD drives. Too bad they still cost a fortune.


----------



## Jeno (Aug 3, 2008)

firs sata HDD my family ever owned was a WD caviar and after 18 months of service it died,
so i got my hands on two more 320gb wd's one for my rig and one for the family pc, one year on and we haven't had a breakdown since.
im not one for pre-judging brands, just luck in my opinion.

does any one actually do backups incase of HDD failure?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2008)

Jeno said:


> firs sata HDD my family ever owned was a WD caviar and after 18 months of service it died,
> so i got my hands on two more 320gb wd's one for my rig and one for the family pc, one year on and we haven't had a breakdown since.
> im not one for pre-judging brands, just luck in my opinion.
> 
> does any one actually do backups incase of HDD failure?



i just do my best to prevent problems. i have my HDD's external so they're rarely on, and never ever keep valuable data on an OS/boot drive (most often used/powered on, most likely to get hit by virsues)


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 3, 2008)

did you check the psu voltage , try use digital meter for read voltage


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 3, 2008)

That was one of the first things I did and all is fine in the PSU department.  At least I have my XP partition working fine cause I really don't feel like reinstalling Vista at this moment, maybe next weekend.


----------



## man114 (Aug 4, 2008)

WD is among the last of the drives I'll buy. I'll never buy a Samsung, they never gave me an RMA on a warranty drive until after the warranty expired (and it was far from close to the warranty expiring when it failed, they just kept delaying me). I just had a Maxtor (Seagate era) die after about 2 months and they replaced it with a refurb. I've still got the 500gb Maxtor/Segate refurb but the rest of the drives connected to this computer are WDs. I've hard better luck with laptop drives not failing but if its a desktop I'll only buy WD from now on unless I get it insanely cheap.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 6, 2008)

Today at work I mentioned I was going to sell my Raptors and get a couple of those 640Gb Western Digitals.  Well I guess I said the wrong thing cause the boss grabbed the box of bad drives and this is what was the result.  The far left stack is WD drives and the other tall stack is Maxtor/Quantum drives.







Here is some info on the stacks.  

7 Samsung
24 West Dig
11 Seagate
26 Maxtor (of which 7 were quantum fireballs)
9 IBM (2 of which were hitachi)


----------



## cray86 (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah I took that picture... and to think I've been trusting a WD for my backup drive against my RAID 0 Seagate... looks like someone is not going to have any sort of data integrity


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi, Cray.  Long time no see!!


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 6, 2008)

Iva had 5WD's and 2 Seagates over the years, 1 WD died, but it was cooked (as i later figured out) what happened was the HDD was on top of the C drive in a IDE set up, well the hdd just died after being overheated for many years. I blame the poor air cooling conditions in my store bought compaq that i had when i was young., my new system has been running great, with the hdd's below the max temps.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasqui said:


> I've dealt with seagate and WD.  Out of all drives, I've had the worst luck with Seagate (3 drives out of 4 failing).  WD, I've had one out of 10 drives fail.
> 
> It's all based on luck as far as I can tell - I have yet to see any real failure rate statistics per brand.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for your loss (bows head and prays the bits are in heaven)



i have had 1 seagate and 1 WD fail... my WD drive has been working fine for about a year now.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 6, 2008)

I might want to add that my current C: drive in my new rig is the original WD 40GB hdd from 2002, it may be IDE but it works great.


----------



## intel igent (Aug 6, 2008)

that's a crazy pik kenkickr!

i think some of it has to do with the fact that WD is prolly the most selling HDD brand so of course their failure rate is going to be high.....

like GM and car's..........

still same title? i wonder why it has'nt been changed? it's only been 5 day's


----------



## AsRock (Aug 6, 2008)

intel igent said:


> that's a crazy pik kenkickr!
> 
> i think some of it has to do with the fact that WD is prolly the most selling HDD brand so of course their failure rate is going to be high.....
> 
> ...



So true, + some of those drive's look pretty old to me.

As for GM's i've never seen a car that rusts so fast in the UK, Different story in the US.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 6, 2008)

On that 24 WD fail drives thing, you really need to show it as a precentage. Nothing personal but I hate it when numbers and not percentages are used for statistics.

They do that on program called Watchdog here in the UK. Stuff like Norwich Union Insurance has the highest number of complaint.

Could that be becuase they are the Uk's largest insurance provider....

Same thing here, can you find out how many good drives there are for each?

Could be 24/10000 WD's fail and 7/50 Seagates fail (completly made up as an example, dont flame me, lol)


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 6, 2008)

i've had mine for close to 2 year still works fine


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 6, 2008)

i've had like 15 WD harddisks in the last 10 years and had never fail one on me


----------



## Steevo (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, but your a wizzard.


I still have a couple quantums that are in working order(bigfoot and Fireball), as well as a old caviar drive.


IBM/Hitachi did mke some kick ass drives untill the glass platter thing turned alot of people off to them.


----------



## Ongaku (Aug 6, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Damn straight they owned the Brew Crew, I should say the cubs could be called the Broom crew after that sweep!




hahah sorry to go off topic...but THIS IS THE YEAR!

wow I have a working Bigfoot too  Got Diablo II installed on it and nothing else  Stupid roommates I used to live with were so pissed off that I was gonna install a 2GB game on their computer...so I used the Bigfoot


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 7, 2008)

I started this thread so if you are talking CUBS then your not going off topic!!   I totally agree with you that this is the year and I even believe this time is so much better than the 03 team that ALMOST made it to the world series.  :shadedshu  

Anyways, I was looking through my old box of HD's at home and found 4 Western Digitals and a couple Maxtors.


----------

